# Sorry Guys



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Sorry Guys, but there will be no more book reviews from me until possibly Janurary, maybe even June next year.

Why? I am taking my GSCE's and therefore will have to study. I'll try and get one more review in before I go back to school (last year, yay), but I'm going to leave it to you guys to decide what I should review.

Titanicus? The Founding? Blood Angels Omnibus? Legion? Mechanicum? Ultramarines Omnibus? Eisenhorn? Rynn's World? A book that I will pick up from town today?

Your choice.

~Bane of Kings


----------



## Waaagh_Bong (Aug 10, 2010)

I would say Blood Angels Omnibus. I have not picked it up yet. Good luck with school! i know for a fact 40k and studying do not mix well lol This summer i had a technical communication class, on a test it asked that I write a memo to my instructor in which i descibe my writing process. Now i waxed the test with a 98, and with that in mind i filled in the memo space,"Dat dere's grots' work, dat is!"

my teacher got kick out of it lol


----------



## Shadow Walker (Jun 10, 2010)

Blood Angels Omnibus for me too and good luck with school Bane!


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

I'd like to hear your thoughts on the Blood Angels omnibus, see if you like or dislike it. Its got a wide fanbase of likes and dislikes.


----------



## Roninman (Jul 23, 2010)

I would suggest review Titanicus or Eisenhorn. Since many novels are either Guard or Marine, it brings something new. And both of those are really good novels.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks guys for the feedback, and the good luck. I will be on Heresy but not as much. I also picked up _Throne of Lies_, _The Saint: A Gaunt's Ghosts Omnibus_ & _Assault on Black Reach: The Novel_ today (so now I'm out of money). I'm going to add them to the choices.


----------



## CursedUNTILLDEATH (Apr 25, 2010)

Titanicus. Only dan abbnet book i ever finshed. Its queit interesting once you get into it and it is a nice change of pace from marines and guard. If you have the time to read it its worth it.

EDIT: and good luck with school, i myself have to go back soon. it just never ends.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm gonna suggest considering Double Eagle, Enforcer, Storm of Iron, or Emperor's Mercy.

Of those four, only one of them is technically guard, one is chaos marines, but the other two are about an inquisitor and an arbites officer.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

I never got round to reviewing _The Founding_, and would love a thorough (Though still with minimal-spoilage, as is your distinct style) Review.

A peculiar time to be taking GCSE's if I may add; I've finished mine in a single slog during the Summer months, and now await A-level. Or are you revising?


----------



## Brother Subtle (May 24, 2009)

Good luck with your study mate. Don't worry about the reviews, we'll pick up the slack!

EDIT: if you do review the BA omnibus. its a bit so-so. but i do love Inquisitor Steele. one of the best baddies done yet. other than him the book was average. poor blood angels deserved better.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Hey, thanks for your responses guys, and i've decided against closing down my blog, for mainly one reason.

A few days ago, I sent an email to Black Library asking if I could be a book reviewer for their company. (I.E; they send me books and I write reviews for them), and about an hour ago I got a response saying that my request was accepted.

So yeah, I'm now an official Black Library book reviewer. (Unless they suddenly change their mind, which I'm hoping they won't.)


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

You lucky, lucky bastard.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Nice. Wish I could do that.


----------



## CursedUNTILLDEATH (Apr 25, 2010)

Damn now you can say GW did something nice for your life other then take your money:biggrin:
Congrats


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Interesting. Have you sent them any examples of your past reviews; a demonstration of your skill? Sounds intruiging, I should put some more reviews onto the Heresy blog soon. Good luck


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

I sent them a link to my website and a few popular reviews on Heresy. , and they've replied with a yes, so yeah, all good for me. :victory:


----------



## World Eater XII (Dec 12, 2008)

Jammy git, Good effort to you though!


----------

